# Beseler Dichro or Dual Dichro Color Head



## tossik (Jul 11, 2007)

what is the difference betweet the 2? can anyone explain cuz i cant seem to find the answer...


----------



## ann (Jul 11, 2007)

you might check beseler's website


----------



## deanimator (Jul 12, 2007)

Dual dichroic has a much higher light output for faster printing (I think)

Google...


----------

